# rigid sigmoidoscopy??



## mgord (Jan 13, 2009)

After performing a partial colectomy w low pelvic anastomosis, the physician performed a "rigid sigmoidoscopy". States there was no evidence of bubbles within the pelvis. 
I can only find a rigid proctosigmoidoscopy 45300. The description says the scope is inserted through the anus but it isnt specified in the dictation that he did that. 
Would this be the appropriate code to use?

Thanks!!


----------



## iluvicd9 (Jan 15, 2009)

proctosigmoidoscopy (PROK-toh-sig-moy-DOS-koh-pee)

  Examination of the lower colon using a sigmoidoscope, inserted into the rectum. A sigmoidoscope is a thin, tube-like instrument with a light and a lens for viewing. It may also have a tool to remove tissue to be checked under a microscope for signs of disease. "Also called sigmoidoscopy."

CPT 45300 would be the correct code.


----------



## iluvicd9 (Jan 15, 2009)

**********Please note the 45300 is a separate procedure by definition and may be a component of a more complex service and would not be identified separately.***********


----------



## mgord (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for your help Sandy!!


----------

